# Timing Belt or Chain please help



## Abaaba (Jan 5, 2017)

Sorry if this was asked before, I have searched all over the forum but cant seem to find the answer.

Does anyone know if my car has timing belt or chain? it is Chevy Cruze LT 1.6 petrol (auto) if you wana more info please just ask.

If it has a timing belt, I am thinking of changing it, can you point me to a good instruction/tutorial of the procedure please?

Thanks
Abaaba


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

Appears it's a belt. Check parts sources and see if they list a kit.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Belt, very similar to the 1.8L engine. Haynes has a service manual out for the Cruze over here. 

This may help too; probably more out there. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Vq50MNjejjw


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Does the engine have a turbo? My daughter has a 1.6 turbo hatchback.


----------



## Abaaba (Jan 5, 2017)

Aussie said:


> Does the engine have a turbo? My daughter has a 1.6 turbo hatchback.


No it doesn't have a turbo..


----------



## Abaaba (Jan 5, 2017)

Has anyone done a timing belt change here and wrote good DIY tutorial? most Haynes service manual I have seen on 3bay are aimed at *North American, USA and Canada cars, *am I ok to buy one of these? I am assuming there wont be that much of a difference.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Abaaba said:


> Has anyone done a timing belt change here and wrote good DIY tutorial? most Haynes service manual I have seen on 3bay are aimed at *North American, USA and Canada cars, *am I ok to buy one of these? I am assuming there wont be that much of a difference.


The link that jblackburn put on is not for the North American cars as they don't have a 1.6 engine.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> The link that jblackburn put on is not for the North American cars as they don't have a 1.6 engine.


The 1.8 and 1.6 non turbo engines are nearly identical - same engine family, different displacement. The timing belt procedure should be the same between the two.


----------

